# Doe due in 9 days, no udder development



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My doe, Heidi, will be an FF in 9 days. We had her sonogrammed by a vet, so we know for sure she is pregnant. However, since the beginning of her pregnancy her teats have only grown a little and her udder skin is looser. Her stomach is also not very big, so I am guessing that she will have a single. It just seems strange to me that she has so little development when my doe due exactly one month later has a completely full udder. If I didn't know the breeding dates, I would think my other doe was due first! Should I start looking for some colostrum, or will she just fill up late? I guess I am just paranoid after my Nubian doe had triplets last year and didn't get in her colostrum until 15 hours later. However, I think she had an udder edema, which ended up fixing itself rather than just no udder whatsoever.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I wouldn't freak out just yet, you still have time. Some does bag up right before/after kidding ; for example my doe fills up two days before. 
It might be a good idea to find colostrum, you never know and better safe than sorry!


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she Boer? Some of them do really well at hiding multiples.
Some of my older girls don't get a full udder until the day of kidding.
Others a week or two, they just don't fit into the realm of normal.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, I won't freak out just yet.  She is a registered Alpine from a long line of CA dairy animals. I am going to start looking into getting some colostrum, just in case.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, just thought I would give an update on Heidi. She is due on the 29th and now has a bit more loose udder skin, one teat is bigger And the other is smaller with more loose skin in the udder itself. She still has her ligs and isn
Looking like she plans on having them very soon. I am still worried about the lack of udder development, but someone I know says I can come get colostrum if I need it and I have frozen milk from my other doe. I really hope it all works out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet she will fill in at the last minute but at least you have options.


----------

